# Sidemarker Bulb holders



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure if anyone can help me with this, but I noticed that both my o/s sidemarker lights were out. No probs, new bulbs required.

So I got some new bulbs but on replacing the old ones noticed that the connections in the bulb holders are badly corroded, so much so that in the rearmost one the connections just broke off when i tried to clean it a bit.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, does anyone know if the holders are available as a spare or do i have to buy the complete sidemarker? The searches of places like O'Learys just seem to show a complete unit.

The holder is like a plastic three prong bayonet connector with 2 spade connectors on the back - oh & the chassis is a 2006 Ace Capri 

Muchos grassybum


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

What base vehicle is it mate?

You may see some on Ebay as this is a good source for parts like lamps mirrors etc.

It should be available as vehicle manufacturers dont make and design these things themselves usually but use a vehicle lighting manufacturers standard items of which there will be lots.

Phill


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O If the usual oval amber type then they are made by Hella-search for their website. :idea:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

yes do a search for helle but on Ebay , we bought some last year at a vry good price .
usually they corrode with the winter salt


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, as an advertiser on here re LEDs i may be able to help. I have oval amber and white marker lights but not listed on our website. Send me your email address and i will send you pictures of what i have available.
You can get my email address from the banner that runs at the top of this site, if not yet, wait, it will come around shortly.
Ian


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for that - yes it's just the holder not the lens, & it is the oval type ones.

You're right Tramp, it seems to be the salt & moisture that burgers the contacts up.


Ian PM sent cheers


----------

